# Dometic RM4211 three way fridge



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi everbody, Since my last message of help from you I can confirm that I will need to replace the 240v heating element. Having looked at the back of fridge (bottom) and seeing the element going into the heating flue, is it a matter of just slowly retracting the element out by pulling,whilst at the same time twisting it 45 degree to get the angeled section out (hope that makes sense). Also at the moment having trouble getting behind the switch box (as hob is above) to disconnect the other end of element but will work on that. Thanks if you can give any advice.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

have a look here ...a few pictures and suggestions:

Link to a Thread describing the job <<

Hope it helps

Mike


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Unless you are quite confident on changing the part yourself, I would give this place a call :-

Autovan Services
32 Canford Bottom
Wimborne, Poole
Dorset
BH21 2HD Bournemouth (326)
South West

01202.848414


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

steco1958 said:


> Unless you are quite confident on changing the part yourself, I would give this place a call :-
> 
> Autovan Services
> 32 Canford Bottom
> ...


Good advice ....... only undertake the job if you feel able and confident... I fully endorse that and say so in the linked thread :wink:

Mike


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Mike,

We posted at the same time, it was not a slight at your post.

PS its a very good document, I wish I had that when mine went about 10 years ago in France


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I used this guy who came to the van
Rock Services
address 
Spinney Hill
NN3 2LD Northampton
Tel: +07973 440235
Total cost £80 - can whole heartedly recommend


----------



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

*Dometic RM4211*

Hi there, thanks everybody for your replies & help. Hopefully I should be able to get it fixed now.  
Dave


----------

